# US withdrawal from Iraq



## mike_cos (Mar 16, 2011)

There are rumors in Washington that U.S. President Barack Obama has decided to slow down, halt or even reverse the withdrawal from Iraq...:eek:... all barack's italian supporters will be disappointed......  americans too? The reason of this "dietrofront" (we say in italy) is the iranian threat... and i agree with mr. obama

SOURCE: STRATFOR

Read more: http://www.stratfor.com/analysis/20110314-iran-saudis-countermove-bahrain

More about withdrawal: http://www.stratfor.com/weekly/20110307-bahrain-and-battle-between-iran-and-saudi-arabia


----------



## Florida173 (Mar 16, 2011)

Did he mention something while on the golf course?


----------



## fox1371 (Mar 16, 2011)

Well I guess he can no longer walk around telling everyone that he ended the war there.  It was only a matter of time before this happened.  Don't know if it will ever make it past congress though.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 16, 2011)

Has to get permission from Iraq before it happens, and that aint happening.


----------



## AWP (Mar 16, 2011)

The simple act of him asking is enough. If he does it, he won't be able to live that down. It will become his "Read my lips" moment no matter how righteous or just the request.


----------



## 0699 (Mar 16, 2011)

fox1371 said:


> Well I guess he can no longer walk around telling everyone that he ended the war there. It was only a matter of time before this happened. Don't know if it will ever make it past congress though.



Doesn't matter.  The whole thing will still be President Bush's fault...


----------



## surgicalcric (Mar 16, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> ...It will become his "Read my lips" moment no matter how righteous or just the request.



Just like several of the other items he has reversed himself on.

Its easy to have all the answers until the test is in front of you.  At that time the right answers become more apparent or your lack of having had the right answers.


----------

